# Upgrade to Windows 10?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Every couple days I get a Windows pop-up message that says... "Microsoft reccomends that you reserve your copy of Windows 10". Should I do that? What are the pros and cons of upgrading to Windows 10?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Read the opinions included in the various threads here and make your own decision as all of us are.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I upgraded my Win 8 laptop to 10 and so far all is good. I don't like Edge browser, but mainly because I can't put Ad Block on it yet and I don't like the way it handles favourites. So for now, I'm still using Internet Explorer. 

I am not upgrading the Win 7 desktop that has all the business stuff on it until later, if at all. Win 7 has 5 years left in it's life cycle, and by then I'll probably be wanting a new computer anyway. But I figure I have about 9 months to decide for sure.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeffery said:


> Every couple days I get a Windows pop-up message that says... "Microsoft reccomends that you reserve your copy of Windows 10". Should I do that? What are the pros and cons of upgrading to Windows 10?


I do IT and evidence systems for law enforcement agencies, so I figure I'd give my two cents worth... If you are comfortable with Win7, stick with it until right before your upgrade expires. Win10 is still undergoing (and needs) significant updates. It is still pretty buggy, but stable enough to release. 

Personally, I dislike it with a passion. It takes a lot of control away from advance usage. Many applications and drivers for devices are rendered unstable or inoperable. If you are a casual PC user and only really use the machine for browsing the web, you'll find Edge a little weird at first, but you'll be able to get around just fine. I'd just install Chrome or Firefox and call it good. 

I hope this helps a little bit. Have a great one!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Who said it was an upgrade? Why do people have to learn a new operating system when MS needs more money?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Darren said:


> *Who said it was an upgrade*? Why do people have to learn a new operating system when MS needs more money?


Microsoft. What do you call it?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is another pretty good update coming in Nov for Windows 10, and then again in early 2016 another update coming..
And Yes this is a Upgrade. THIS is what Windows 8 should have been~!


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

arabian knight said:


> There is another pretty good update coming in Nov for Windows 10, and then again in early 2016 another update coming..
> And Yes this is a Upgrade. THIS is what Windows 8 should have been~!


^ this

You are correct. It is indeed what Win8 was supposed to be, but they seriously, seriously dropped the ball back then. They've redeemed themselves...a little. When the all of the buggy features begin working properly, it will almost be as decent as Win7. We'll see. November is supposed to fix Cortana. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

deodra said:


> ^ this
> 
> You are correct. It is indeed what Win8 was supposed to be, but they seriously, seriously dropped the ball back then. They've redeemed themselves...a little. When the all of the buggy features begin working properly,* it will almost be as decent as Win7*. We'll see. November is supposed to fix Cortana. *fingers crossed*


LMAO. :hysterical:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Windows keeps making Linux more attractive. Sorry, Win10 will NOT be seeing any of my computers.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

Darren said:


> LMAO. :hysterical:


Haha! I use that comment very loosely being a Mac user. I mostly code and do my daily work work on Windows. Everything else is on a MacBook or an Ubuntu box. For users by users is ALWAYS better. :thumb:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

deodra said:


> It is indeed what Win8 was supposed to be, but they seriously, seriously dropped the ball back then.


As I see it, Microsoft developers decided that navigation with the Start Menu wasn't as good of an idea as navigating with Metro Tiles. They must have had the idea that the Windows community would instantly like Metro Tiles and prefer it over the Start Menu.

The problem is that Microsoft has conditioned us to use the Start Menu starting in the 1980s. So after finding resources in the Start Menu for 30 years, they suddenly take it away. And, after all, the Start Menu was their idea -- not ours.

I think part of the motivation was to develop a single operating system for use on multiple devices (computers, smartphones & tablets). I can see the advantage in scooting things around with your finger in Metro Tiles when using a tablet, but it makes less sense on a conventional computer using a mouse.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

Nevada said:


> As I see it, Microsoft developers decided that navigation with the Start Menu wasn't as good of an idea as navigating with Metro Tiles. They must have had the idea that the Windows community would instantly like Metro Tiles and prefer it over the Start Menu.
> 
> The problem is that Microsoft has conditioned us to use the Start Menu starting in the 1980s. So after finding resources in the Start Menu for 30 years, they suddenly take it away. And, after all, the Start Menu was their idea -- not ours.
> 
> I think part of the motivation was to develop a single operating system for use on multiple devices (computers, smartphones & tablets). I can see the advantage in scooting things around with your finger in Metro Tiles when using a tablet, but it makes less sense on a conventional computer using a mouse.


You are correct that they wanted to tailor a single OS, or at least a kernel, for multiple devices. Yes, it was their idea, in a sense, to use the Start menu. That said, the issue I have with their decision making is just that-- they are making decisions without user input and without regard to how the real world will take it or how it will detrimentally affect users and their productivity. Being in IT and development, I tend not to use the mouse much and rely heavily on keyboard shortcuts, so I have not been too impeded. Unfortunately, however, I cannot say that for most users I work with. Metro causes they great strife. 

Apple knows what works and has not significantly changed navigation on their users for a very, very long time. Linux developers (Ubuntu flavour) also understand that users' opinions should matter greatly in decision making. If most users do not want a change, they can either leave it as-is or change it themselves. 

Macro$haft does not feel that way. They force things down your throat with the mantra of "just try going elsewhere."

There's really nothing wrong with having a tablet OS, phone OS, and PC OS. Yes, you may have to have three (3) development teams, Macro$haft can afford that. Anyway, I have a lot more to say, but I'll hop off my soap box now. LOL. 

Win10 has a few things I like, but most of those things are still not fully functional on any one of my machines. Here's to hoping they are fixed soon!


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

not wanting to hijack this thread,I just loaded windows 10,its not too bad,(I am a puter idiot) the worst thing I see with it is having to left click every time I change pages or read a thread and go back,or anty change you have to left click to move the page,:shrug: if anty one has anty answers please advise me because it is getting old having to left click:shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

itsb said:


> not wanting to hijack this thread,I just loaded windows 10,its not too bad,(I am a puter idiot) the worst thing I see with it is having to left click every time I change pages or read a thread and go back,or anty change you have to left click to move the page,:shrug: if anty one has anty answers please advise me because it is getting old having to left click:shrug:


I haven't observed that, but it sounds more like a browser problem than a Windows 10 problem. What browser are you using?


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

its the broser that downloaded with 10,i cant think of it,edge maybe ?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

itsb said:


> its the broser that downloaded with 10,i cant think of it,edge maybe ?


I haven't fooled with Edge yet. Do yourself a favor and download Firefox.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

I have not worked with the desktops in a while so my opinion is rather limited. But I think it depends on what you are currently using. If you are on Windows 7, stay with it. If you are on Windows 8, got to 8.1 and eventually go to 10. Like 8.1 being an improvement over 8, 10 is also an improvement. I don't agree with MS trying to force a touch screen operating system onto a world of non-touch hardware but that is why they capitulated and introduced version 8.1 and version 10 does an even better job of it.

From my point of view, I like the newer ReFS (Resilient File System). It is a very nice improvement over the standard NTFS. We have some 2012 R2 servers that are using some 3+ TB volumes and I don't feel bad about it. I would not have considered anything above 2 TB prior to 2012 R2 (same concept as the 8.1 desktop).

I use Windows 7 at work and have 8.1 with the new computer at home. The wife hates it. I have to agree with her that everything is a challenge to find but from our testing of W10, we will be going to it at home. I just have to talk her into it. After all, she is the boss.

At work, absolutely not any time soon. There are still too many driver/application issues to overcome and I have no desire to magnify these problems 2,000 times.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I bought a new computer this year and learned windows 8.1...was not overly fond of it but finally it became a usable issue to me. Then I put in windows 10 and I have tried, I really have. I just do not like it. I do not like the missing start menu, I cannot get access to my photos when needed for applications, navigation is a chore...I am old and I do not want to play. Is there any way to take it out?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I bought a new computer this year and learned windows 8.1...was not overly fond of it but finally it became a usable issue to me. Then I put in windows 10 and I have tried, I really have. I just do not like it. I do not like the missing start menu, I cannot get access to my photos when needed for applications, navigation is a chore...I am old and I do not want to play. Is there any way to take it out?


While I find Windows 10 to be friendlier than Windows 8.1, and Windows 10 has a functional Start Menu, you can always revert back to Windows 8.1. Do that in the Recovery utility.

Start-->Settings-->Update & Security-->Recovery

You should see an option to revert back to Windows 8.1 in there.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Darn it! recovery says I have had windows 10 for more than a month and i can no longer revert back to 8.1.....so sad.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Darn it! recovery says I have had windows 10 for more than a month and i can no longer revert back to 8.1.....so sad.


Information to revert is stored in a directory called c:\windows.old. After a month Windows 10 removes that directory to save disk space. You'll need to do a fresh install of Windows 7 to revert after that.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Nevada, are you saying i can go back to windows 7? That would be wonderful.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Nevada, are you saying i can go back to windows 7? That would be wonderful.


Sure. You can always go back to windows 7, but it would require a fresh install. That would require you to take copies of all your user data (documents, images, etc.) and you'll have to reinstall all of your applications.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

foe those with something less than win 10 who want to get rid of that nag at the bottom of your screen, simply delete update #KB3035583. do a restart and no more nag.


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Upgraded to Windows 10 a couple of weeks ago on our 1.5 YO computer. There is no other explanation except some glitch in the install -- ALL our documents are gone. Folders are all there - and every one is EMPTY. 

If I think about this, I feel like throwing up. If I do a system restore to a point previous to my WIN 10 install, is there any chance they will show up? I cannot find any place on the computer that might be harboring those files. 

What could possibly have happened? 

Next Q: I hooked up a new iPod to my iTunes (same computer) the other night. I've been using iTunes for years and know to select "Manually manage files" and prevent auto sync. In an instant, ALL my music files got erased. 

Could these two incidents be something with a WIN 10 malfunction?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

goodatit said:


> foe those with something less than win 10 who want to get rid of that nag at the bottom of your screen, simply delete update #KB3035583. do a restart and no more nag.


Tried it. Worked for a few days. But it's back...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> Tried it. Worked for a few days. But it's back...


 Set your update feature to allow updates to be downloaded but you choose to install instead of automatic updates.

When MightySnotty sends update KB3035583 to you the next time (probably in a couple weeks if they stay on the same schedule they been using), DO NOT DELETE, uncheck it so that it doesn't load and then right click it to hide it.

As long as its quarantined in the unchecked hidden status, its no longer an issue or sent to your updates.


----------



## vonrow (Oct 20, 2015)

Ya, 10 is what 8 should have been. Just doesn't seem like Micro$soft has learned anything over the decades of 'new' OS releases... Windows v1, then 2, then 3, 3.1, and then 3.11 NT ... 95a, b, c, 98 and the ME....

My 2 bits on 10 so far is that it "looks" better than 8, it's slower than 7, but surprisingly it's more functional than I estimated it to be. However, it does strip the power user of a lot of control, doesn't get along with some older hardware, and some software gets quite confused under 10. If your machine is more than 4 years old, you might not have enough resources (especially on a laptop) aka, RAM and CPU power to give 10 what it wants to live on. Cortana...such a sad thing. If you remember "Clippy" this would be his little sister, all grown up. Let's just say that some things 'run in the family' and leave it at that. heh.

I think I might actually buy a copy of VMWare for Linux, and just let go of MicroSft once and for all. (Wine works, but it's not easy enough for a novice to support it yet) I've moved all my audio/video/media stuff to Linux platforms already. I can run every bit of office software on a Linux machine for free nowadays anyway. If it wasn't for my game-testing hobby, I'd have no reason to still run a Micro$oft machine. Firefox, Chrome, Opera, etc all have Linux versions already. That thin line of a paid-for OS vs the freeby Linux option is getting real hard ignore. Especially when that free option has far superior bug-fix and update support when things break or need to be patched.

Ok, time for Von to get off the soap box...hehe


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I think what Windows should have done is STAY with XP then keep improvements to THAT OS ONLY~!
Just like Apple had been doing for years Staying with OSX and just improving it. They have done that I think it is 8 times since OSX started. 
Like Panther, Leopard, Snow Leopard, till now the last one just released is EL Capitan. Thing being, they all ALL still OSX just updated improvements, of the same OS which is OSX.
But maybe it is easier to update a OS that is a series of Unix-based graphical interface operating systems (OS) LOL


----------

